# What I want to see more of on AxMen



## Woodcutteranon (Jan 25, 2010)

What I want to see more of on AxeMen...Chainsaws!!

It's neat seeing the heavy equipment but to be honest I get the most excited...and rewind and play slowmo...when there is a saw being run. I want to see what kind of saw it is...the bar...how they are holding the saw, thumbs wrapped, PPE, chips flying, wedges, limbing, bucking...all that.

You know...it ain't easy being a chainsaw addict. Where is out support systems? Are there any magazines? no... Talk shows or Oprah having an hour special about those afflicted with CAD? no... The "Chainsaw Channel" on cable? no. 

So...I guess its AxeMen for now...but I want more saws!


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jan 25, 2010)

Alot of chainsaw action on Youtube!


----------



## PIGPEN (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats it you made me go to youtube for the chainsaw part-STIHL


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 25, 2010)

If I watched any of season 3, it would be like the first two seasons. I want to see more falling. Plain and simple.


----------



## slowp (Jan 26, 2010)

Cuter guys with fewer tattoos but with all their teeth or fake teeth in.


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey now slow. I have many tattoos. Which is what I plan on buying for my own birthday gift next week. Our body is the temple of christ. Well I'm just painting the walls.


----------



## slowp (Jan 26, 2010)

First, I'm not religious.

Second. it is your body.

Thirdly, I just don't like the looks of massive tattooing. Makes me think of jailbirds, but that's my problem.

I would like to see fewer tattoos on axemen.....opcorn:


----------



## PIGPEN (Jan 26, 2010)

I have tattoos from the top of my neck to my wrist across my back and chest. Never been to jail YET. Or sooo far. But when i go to the bar i can find them.Ether you love them or hate them it dont matter to me.Ill still be your friend.All in fun and have a great day.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 26, 2010)

My wife has a tat but I've never been into that. I think (tasteful) tats look better on women anyway.


----------



## slowp (Jan 26, 2010)

I am shopping for stick on bullet holes and flames for the new trailer. I don't want to look like yuppie scum.


----------



## PIGPEN (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 27, 2010)

Most of the fallers on axemen are "hired guns"... contract cutters. They come in... do their johb, and are gone... Axemen is about the loggin' companies movin' wood off the landing to the mill. So that is why it is heavily focused on the actual mechanical "loggin'" aspect, and not much on chainsaws.. 

Fallers really aren't "loggers"...they are called "fallers" for a reason.

Gary


----------



## jrr344 (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish they would cut the drama on these shows and do the job, I think it makes for a better show. I have quit watching most of these reality show because they focus so much on the drama.


----------



## treejock1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought the show was kinda cool for like the first 3 episodes. Watching trees fall downhill then get dragged uphill got old really quick. They don't show any of the stuff I really want to see.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2010)

I just miss all of Dwayne's drama. He really made the show. Can't tell you how many guys like him I have worked with.


----------



## dantiff2 (Jan 28, 2010)

With all do respect the name of the show is AXE MEN! The men with the axes(chainsaws) not the guys on the landing! More SAWS !!

Dan


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 28, 2010)

More of the OTHER stuff a logger goes through..
Building a landing, dealing with EPA and State foresters, skid-road building on the side of a mountain, building temporary bridges, doing an in frame engine re-build, dealing with the mill people, the stuff the public seldom sees.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 28, 2010)

treejock1 said:


> I thought the show was kinda cool for like the first 3 episodes. Watching trees fall downhill then get dragged uphill got old really quick. They don't show any of the stuff I really want to see.



...and that would be?


----------



## joesawer (Jan 29, 2010)

Unfortunately the falling is the hardest part to film.
I don't think many camera men would do it for long.


----------



## slowp (Jan 29, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> More of the OTHER stuff a logger goes through..
> Building a landing, dealing with EPA and State foresters, skid-road building on the side of a mountain, building temporary bridges, doing an in frame engine re-build, dealing with the mill people, the stuff the public seldom sees.



We could get really boring and start with the planning process on the federal units. It might turn into a comedy or become too dramatic though. You'd be amazed at what goes on. 

Then onto Flagging and Tagging. Watch the forester have a flagging fit when her roll of flagging falls out of her pocket and unrolls down the treacherous hill. Watch the frustration when a specialist decides more buffering is needed for "where the map shows a creek" and the creek can't even be found on the ground. Tear down the tags and flagging and put them farther up the hill while mumbling, "I can retire in a little over a year, I can retire in a little over a year...."

Then the exciting auction of the timber....NOT. 

Yes, we could really jazz it up. Maybe some paper cuts and close calls with the hole puncher. Or a staple hammer jamming up and going off unexpectedly.

The danger, the drama. 

They also need to show the "Lure of the Mini Mart and or Coffee Stand" for the log truckers. Parking can be treacherous at such places. 

Too bad there isn't smellovision for the inside of the crummie. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 29, 2010)

slowp said:


> We could get really boring and start with the planning process on the federal units. It might turn into a comedy or become too dramatic though. You'd be amazed at what goes on.
> 
> Then onto Flagging and Tagging. Watch the forester have a flagging fit when her roll of flagging falls out of her pocket and unrolls down the treacherous hill. Watch the frustration when a specialist decides more buffering is needed for "where the map shows a creek" and the creek can't even be found on the ground. Tear down the tags and flagging and put them farther up the hill while mumbling, "I can retire in a little over a year, I can retire in a little over a year...."
> 
> ...




The show got boring fast. Like the post above said, how many times can you watch the same thing happen before you change over to the playboy channel? If the goal was to entertain while educating, it needs to show the rest of the job...but then again maybe it has, i stopped watching a long time ago. I saw little in it that relates to what I do.


----------



## demographic (Jan 29, 2010)

I've seen about two episodes of Axemen and its dire.

Complete bunch of drama queens getting in the way of a subject that could be interesting otherwise. 
Seems that the production crew is always trying to ask questions to start conflict between the workers also.

I would like to know more about the subject, not watch something like Jerry Springer.

Ice road truckers was just as bad.


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Heli-loggers was much better than Axemen. Every episode focused on topping trees and jigging them for the copter. I would definitely buy the series on dvd, just for the cutting action, but TLC doesn't offer it.


----------



## slowp (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't know why, but I can't seem to embed this video. Here's an example of undramatized logging. Better load up with coffee and No Doz. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxcXpy0hrSY


----------



## Gologit (Jan 31, 2010)

slowp said:


> Don't know why, but I can't seem to embed this video. Here's an example of undramatized logging. Better load up with coffee and No Doz.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxcXpy0hrSY



LOL...Just the way we like it...logs down the hill and no drama.


----------



## slowp (Jan 31, 2010)

And the truck didn't have to get pulled by the skidder to get out for that load.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 31, 2010)

slowp said:


> And the truck didn't have to get pulled by the skidder to get out for that load.



And nobody crashed, nobody drop-kicked their hardhat across the landing, the driver didn't scream at the loader, the loader didn't whang a log off the headache rack, pretty boring stuff. 

Boring is good.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 31, 2010)

2dogs said:


> ..... I think (tasteful) tats look better on women anyway.



Can't say I've ever tasted a tat.

I think one of the mfgs ought to sponsor some shows on felling - different methods for different situations - but prolly too much liability. Someone will watch it and suddenly be an expert, then sue when it goes wrong.


----------



## treevet (Jan 31, 2010)

Tonight Rygaard says "I'll probably never retire....if I don't have this business I don't have anything". I can relate to that statement. He's a pretty cool cat. But he has invested heavy this year and put it all on the line. I can relate to that too. You gotta stick your neck out sometimes or you live in mediocrity.

I'd like to see a little more at home stuff. Maybe the wife and dog and kids. What kind of crib they live in. Bring some more personality out rather than what the producers dictate in some of these contrived bull$hit situations.


----------



## southbound (Jan 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> Tonight Rygaard says "I'll probably never retire....if I don't have this business I don't have anything". I can relate to that statement. He's a pretty cool cat. But he has invested heavy this year and put it all on the line. I can relate to that too. You gotta stick your neck out sometimes or you live in mediocrity.
> 
> I'd like to see a little more at home stuff. Maybe the wife and dog and kids. What kind of crib they live in. Bring some more personality out rather than what the producers dictate in some of these contrived bull$hit situations.



Sure it was Rygaard????


----------



## treevet (Jan 31, 2010)

southbound said:


> Sure it was Rygaard????



The guy with the hand destroyed.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> The guy with the hand destroyed.



That should have been J Browning himself... Only one I have seen on the show that meets your description. Didn't get to see it tonight though, will try to catch up next week.
Would like to see more falling, more family stuff (who those guys are at home), and some trips to the mill. Just something different from the norm.


----------



## treevet (Feb 1, 2010)

procarbine2k1 said:


> That should have been J Browning himself... Only one I have seen on the show that meets your description. Didn't get to see it tonight though, will try to catch up next week.
> Would like to see more falling, more family stuff (who those guys are at home), and some trips to the mill. Just something different from the norm.



My mistake. This is why I would like to see more personal stuff and develop the characters like you would. The only name I remember is Lardo (Lardey?) and I have been watching on and off since it started.


----------



## cuznguido (Feb 1, 2010)

slowp said:


> First, I'm not religious.
> 
> Second. it is your body.
> 
> ...



I think there is a trend underway, not only loggers but most everything you see on TV, with the tattoos. I have always felt like it is a macho thing. Guy gets a tat and automatically he is a tough guy. JMO of course, probably because I'm too big a sissy to get a tat.


----------



## foursaps (Feb 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> I'd like to see a little more at home stuff. Maybe the wife and dog and kids. What kind of crib they live in. Bring some more personality out rather than what the producers dictate in some of these contrived bull$hit situations.



that is something i would like to see as well, but i think it would be entering to far into the personal lives of these "TV personalities". the camera's show them at work, and that's fine, they probably don't want camera's following them around at their home life as well, i know i wouldn't.


----------



## headleyj (Feb 2, 2010)

this is the reason I like Swamp Loggers, it's a family owned business and they follow him and only him.......much more down home feel...


----------



## JCBearss (Feb 4, 2010)

Defender said:


> I just miss all of Dwayne's drama. He really made the show. Can't tell you how many guys like him I have worked with.



That guy was funny to bad about his lack of appearance on this season perhaps a camio


----------



## LoggerDoug (Feb 7, 2010)

mile9socounty said:


> Hey now slow. I have many tattoos. Which is what I plan on buying for my own birthday gift next week. Our body is the temple of christ. Well I'm just painting the walls.



That's funny right there, I don't care who you are...lol


----------



## LoggerDoug (Feb 7, 2010)

demographic said:


> I've seen about two episodes of Axemen and its dire.
> 
> Complete bunch of drama queens getting in the way of a subject that could be interesting otherwise.
> Seems that the production crew is always trying to ask questions to start conflict between the workers also.
> ...




I totally agree man....


----------



## Henry G. (Feb 9, 2010)

Couple things I like: they occasionally show some falling and cutting...
Stuff I could do without..making many the loggers look kinda white trash, stoopid, toothless/bad teeth tatted fools, and the ridiculous drama BS. 55 minutes of commercials and garbage, 5 minutes maybe of cutting, saws, good stuff. Saw one episode where Levi was explaining barber chairs, and doing some cutting, the rest is all crap. Its off my DVR now.


----------



## Dale (Feb 11, 2010)

The dude with no teeth, tattoes, and wearing the wife-beaters gets on my nerves. He's always flexing what he thinks is a statement-making bicep..... try again dude.

But if they simply filmed a "normal" day of logging without adding spice, we wouldn't be talking about anything other than the first couple, and only episodes, of a defunct series.

The new "catch" is Browning getting stung by the bees, saying he doesn't feel well, then immediately toppling over a log....... SIGHHHHHH !!! But it grabs one's attention when they show the trailer with the heart-pounding dramatic music and such now doesn't it ? opcorn:


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Last season(?) Browning was felling and he took a break and set his saw down and when he came back someone had stolen it. I am pretty certain it was an 880 and he was MAD! They should have shown him following the 4-wheeler tracks with a shotgun in his hand. That I would watch!


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought the gator thing was pretty cool. I'm surprised Joe isn't acting like the gator aint that big of a deal just to get Jimmy to dive in.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Mar 22, 2010)

im surprised joe aint pushed jimmy in.... LOL


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

That gator was likely the most intelligent one on the set that day lol.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Mar 22, 2010)

Jkebxjunke said:


> im surprised joe aint pushed jimmy in.... LOL



too many cameras around...

I did catch a remark Jimmy made about how swimming with gators "isn't in his contract".


----------



## treevet (Mar 22, 2010)

Wonder if it is the gator's contract to deal with a bunch of bone heads :bang:


----------



## strokersix (Mar 25, 2010)

bikini clad women holding chainsaws!


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2010)

strokersix said:


> bikini clad women holding chainsaws!



this just might be the next best thing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k1lAf_V5Uk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Moose315 (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually bought season 1 because it was cheap on ebay. I loved season one (it actually had cutting!!!!!) but it just turned into a damn soap opera.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Mar 29, 2010)

strokersix said:


> bikini clad women holding chainsaws!



that will be season 4... thats the only way they may be able to keep viewers...


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 29, 2010)

so what happened.. no axe men lastnight?


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought the April 4th episode was pretty good. I honestly don't think any of us are losing sleep wondering if the Browning crew can hold on to their lead over Rygaard.

I though Jimmy sniping the other crew's log was pretty funny. But really...who cares? 

I did see some chainsaws though...I think one may have even been running. I like how the fellers carry out their long bars from the woods. I wonder if they ever cut their neck with the chain resting on their shoulder like that?


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> I though Jimmy sniping the other crew's log was pretty funny. But really...who cares?



I need to go back and replay it but I seem to remember in the earlier part of the show the other team saying "until it is attached to the boat it is fair game" when they pinched one of Jimmy's logs. Can anyone verify?


----------



## treevet (Apr 6, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I need to go back and replay it but I seem to remember in the earlier part of the show the other team saying "until it is attached to the boat it is fair game" when they pinched one of Jimmy's logs. Can anyone verify?



don't think it was ever confirmed they pinched one of Jimmy's... they just rode down the riv with sheepish smiles on their faces.  (that guy that rides on the log under the water like he is coasting on top of the water outside of the boat)


----------



## rguim007 (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder what type of Swanee river critters get trapped under that guys man boobs while he's riding on the logs like that?


----------

